# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 23.09.2019 - 30.09.2019

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *22*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *61* Получено карантинов: *2*, суммарный объем: *1* мб Обработано файлов: *6*, суммарный объем: *1* мб Уникальных файлов: *6*, суммарный объем: *1* мб Признаны безопасными: *0* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *1*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678 - найдено зловредов: *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\addins\svchost.exe - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 HEUR:Trojan-Spy.MSIL.KeyLogger.gen - *1*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

